# Older Sears Craftsman Jointer



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

A friend of mine is selling a Sears Craftsman model # 113.206801 6 1/8 in. jointer. He was not advertising, just heard I was looking for a jointer and he has not used it in two years so he offered his for sale. He thinks it's at least 15 years old. I checked it out this evening and it's very clean. Looks complete. He even has the manual. It's on a stand with wheels. The infeed is adjustable, the outfeed is not. I was checking one of the blades and it was higher on the inside than the outside. I assume this can be correct by properly setting the blades. He's only asking about $160 for it. I passed a 2x piece of basswood through it (he's a carver) and it left a nice smooth surface. Seems like a good deal.

Anyone have anything to say about this piece? I've never owned a jointer.

My main questions:
1. Will I be ok with a non-adjustable outfeed?
2. Where can I get blades?
3. Anyone else use this model?
4. What else should I check for?

Thanks,
-Rocko


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

When the blades can be adjusted there is no need for an out feed table adjustment. In fact it is just one more thing to go wrong.. Take the blades out to a good saw shop and have them sharpened. Yoy should be able to sharpen them at least twenty times.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

rockomccombs, I have an older 4" Craftsman Jointer 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2516/3852978155_945b194e4b_m.jpg
Had the blades resharpened, reset them and done. cuts like a dream. Also, if you need parts, go to owwm.org, you can find anything through those guys. For $160, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

UnionLabel,

This one looks allot like yours. I'll check out owwm.org this evening.

Thanks,
-Rocko


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

oluf,

Thank you for the reply. I worked with a JET that was adjustable on both ends. It worked great and I wish I could buy one but I do recall it took some extra work to get everything adjusted properly.

-Rocko


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

as my blades wear i adjust my outfeed - you would have to reset the blades to accomidate wear


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Union Label,

What is the model number on yours? I just recently picked up a 4 1/8 craftsman in a garage sale for $75. Model # 149236223. I need a manual for it….

Aldo


----------



## dfarr (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a model 113.206801 off of Craigslist about a year ago for $80. It works pretty good until I can upgrade and blades are available on Amazon for $22. (Freud C400) Considering some people are getting brand new Ridgid jointers on clearance at HD for $199 it seems to me $160 for a used Craftsman is a bit much.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

I haven't been able to find any of the recent HD deals. I either missed them or the stores near me did not stock the item.

-Rocko


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Dyidawg. The serial # is 103.21861. Made about 1950 or so.

dfarr, I've seen some of those $199 jointer's and they don't have half the features that some of the older ones do plus they are not as well made. I swear, some of these new tools coming out are designed to last about a year.


----------

